Ask HN: If you were to rebuild Linkedin,how would you approach it? - p17b
======
PaulHoule
Get rid of the spam, run out the life coaches, "health consultants", MLM, SEO,
"social media marketing", "business development" kind of people.

------
tomcooks
Nice try Linkedin.

